# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  أجمل خواتم الماس من Platinum

## دموع الغصون

*
أجمل خواتم الماس من Platinum

تألقي بأرق تشكيلة خواتم الماس مميزة من مجوهرات Platinum الراقية, والتشكيلة منوعة من خواتم الزواج وخواتم السهرات المصنوعة من الذهب الابيض والالماس.. تلألأى بسهراتك بأجمل تشكيلة خواتم الماس مميزة



خاتم زواج مميز من الذهب الابيض ومزين بفصوص الالماس الصغيرة البيضاء اللون



خاتم أنيق مصنوع من الذهب الأبيض وفصوص الالماس الرقيقة, ويصلح الخاتم لجميع أوقاتك


خاتم مصنوع من الذهب الابيض وفصوص الالماس باللون الأبيض والأزرق بتصميم راقي



ثلاث خواتم الماسية مصنوعين من الذهب الأبيض بتصميمات منوعة جذابة



خاتم مميز التصميم من البلاتين (الذهب الابيض) ومزين بفص الماس باللون الأبيض



خاتم أنيق مصنوع من الذهب الابيض بشكل فيونكة رقيقة مزينة بالالماس الابيض



خاتم زواج رقيق مصنوع من الذهب الأبيض وفصوص الالماس البيضاء اللون



خاتم ثلاثي مميز من الذهب الابيض ومرصع بفصوص الالماس البيضاء الأنيقة Platinum



*

----------


## (dodo)

يسلموووووو دموع حبيت كتير الخواتم

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الخواتم مميزة وبتجنن 
يسلمو كتير

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
منورات صبايا 
مرور مميز واختيار رائع
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مجموعة جميلة ومميزة اشكرك على ما قدمتي

----------


## محمد العزام

تشكيلة رائعة دموع

----------

